# Best Seedbank For US Delivery



## IllusionalFate (May 3, 2008)

Can any of you guys who live in the US post how much success you've gotten from any online seedbanks? Any information such as the site you ordered from, if it was a fairly recent purchase or not, and whether you recieved your seeds would be really helpful.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 3, 2008)

Lots of us have had successful results with seed boutique.  I have nothing but positive things to say about them.


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Take a look at the seedbank forum and there is a thread where members rate different seedbanks. Hope this helps. Take care and be safe.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2008)

*Here is the link smokybear was talking about.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1594*


----------



## karmacat (May 4, 2008)

Try planetskunk www.planetskunk.com


----------



## maineharvest (May 4, 2008)

I used Dr Chronic for my first few orders and everything went smooth and I got my seeds every time in about a week.  The past few orders I have used Seed Botique and have had the same results but takes a little bit longer.  I would highly recommend both seedbanks.  My next order is going to be through Dr Chronic and Peak Seeds.  Peak Seeds has some awesome strains and Ive heard good things about them.


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for the responses... I think I'm going to go with dutchbreed.com for now though (guess I posted this thread a bit early). I'm sure those sites are completely legit, it's just that they look exactly like the other thousands of seedbanks out there that insist on not making their packages stealth enough to bypass customs. A plain package doesn't seem to do the trick.

I'm still open to suggestions though, so if anyone knows any seedbank that goes the extra step to make sure customs doesn't steal your seeds, please let me know!

Ugh, I hate how sketchy customs is...


----------



## Fadeux (May 5, 2008)

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/

Thats what I like, extremely discreet, and it comes from the UK. They say 5 days to four weeks. Mine took fewer than 7 days to get to AZ. PM me if you want to know how they are sent. Also, their prices can't be beat, and you get 5 freebies with every order.

Oh, and they also take CC.


----------

